# Incra Measuring/Marking tool does it in Decimal and Metric!



## WoodyWoodWrecker

These things look awesome. Too bad Christmas in over. They are now on my birthday list.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Look like very handy & accurate tools…

... probably cost an arm & a leg… yes?


----------



## Cher

Thank you for the info. I hope it is available in SA


----------



## GaryK

Joe - That would depend on the value of your arms and legs. 

Not that bad, for example you can get a 6" marking rule on Amazon for $12.99 and a 12" for $15.99.


----------



## Splinterman

Hey Gary,
Great review…well done.


----------



## asthesawturns

Wow great review, I appreciate the time you took to write about these products. Very interesting, definately something for me to consider.

Thanks


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck

Just have to get some - they look excellent -Thanks Gary nice review


----------



## spaids

I picked up a 12" T-rule at a garage sale for $10. I love it. Its so simple and inexpensive yet so functional it is a MUST HAVE tool.


----------



## Tikka

These look fantastic marking tools to have in the shop - they look really accurate and precise. Thanks for the link to You-Tube - well worth reviewing all the vids in the sequence.


----------



## degoose

As with all things INCRA these are so accurate… not cheap but not really expensive either… altho cost a bit more in the land downunder.. I just need to get the protractor to complete the set.. thanks for the reminder.. and the review.


----------



## PurpLev

I have yet to see an Incra tool that is not remarkable!

however , I have a gripe with their marking rules - they all rely on the use of 0.5 mechanical pencil. in my experience, 0.5 lead is very delicate and especially when used on wood it breaks easily. I never had good success with 0.5 pencils.

I use 0.9 mechanical pencils in the shop and they are almost as fine as the 0.5 but sturdy as rock, I have never ever had a lead break on me regardless of what I was doing with it.

I guess though I'd have to keep a 0.5 pencil around if I do choose to start using the Incra rules as I doubt they'll change their machining for ME


----------



## jbertelson

*Gary*
I have a similar ruler from General, and it is 12" long and it is excellent. I spotted these items you reviewed here in an Amazon ad and wondered about them, and darned if a review didn't come up (-:

Thanks Gary, I think these go on my must have list. They expand on the concept of that little General ruler of mine that I picked up a while back at the local hardware store. But these bring the concept to a whole new level.

I have been thinking quite a bit about measurement, and the hierarchy of techniques regarding precision and accuracy. These help improve both precision and accuracy in perhaps the least accurate and precise thing we do…..mark with a pencil.


----------



## JimmyK49022

I have the 18 inch of all 3. Very nice 
even comes with a click pencil too.

Jim


----------



## Gpops

Been looking for that small metric square. Couldn't find so Googled and found this outfit. Great personal service. Answered all my questions. Ordered direct from them. Fast delivery.

https://www.incrementaltools.com


----------



## Raymondz

Incremental Tools is the store front for Incra.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks Gary good review . I have some incra stuff and it works well.


----------

